# Atlas c55 track and peco c55 turnouts?



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

So I bought a piece of Atlas c55 flex along with a c55 Peco flex track and a few types of Peco turnouts...wow I love the Peco turnouts and I really like the Atlas c55 track over the Peco mostly due to the look but the workability as well.

So I've seen a few posts from people using Peco turnouts with other brands of track. Ho much trouble is that? More than it is worth? Should I just go all Atlas or all Peco? Looking for some real world experience/advice.

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

To my knowledge,Peco turnouts/PL10 combos are the most reliable turnout setup you can have.I have yet to see one fail.And they can be rigged with a slow motion motor (Tortoise) just as well if you wish to.

And if looks doesn't matter to you,you should stick with Peco C55 tracks.Don't get me wrong,I find Atlas C55 better looking but I don't think they'll fit Peco turnouts without some work on top of looking different.A detail you should know is that Peco C55 is sort of a cheat with C80 track imbedded deeper in the ties to look like C55.This gives a stiffer track to work with but on the other hand,you can run any N scale locos on them.Atlas C55 is more prototypical but will not accept wheels that have deeper flanges (older locos and stock),the rail being somewhat lower.Deeper flanges will hit the ties,ruining electrical conductivity and causing a quite annoying noise.While replacing wheels on cars is fairly easy(at a cost though),it's a different story with locos.


----------

